# Nikon D7100 to be announced on February 19th, 2013



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Link for the article

You'd have thought that they'd be introducing the D7200 by now,
A D7100 seems like a backwards issue,
Considering a 5200 is already the upgrade for the 5100.

Seems that Nikon has mismatched their numbers somewhat,
You'd think that they'd keep them numbered to be exact with their upgrades.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Looks like the D7100 might be delayed until April now,
The D7000 has already been discontinued in Australia.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Nikon D7100 DX-Format DSLR - Product Video




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.







Nikon D7100 February 21, 2013

...


> D7100 primary features
> 
> Support for lenses with a maximum aperture of f/8 and an AF system comprised of the high-density 51 focus points offering faster AF initiation
> The 51 focus-point AF system built into the D7100 utilizes the new Advanced Multi-CAM 3500DX autofocus sensor module with 51 focus points covering a broad range of the frame for more certain acquisition of the intended subject. Cross-type sensors have been adopted for more certain acquisition and tracking of rapidly moving subjects. In addition, the camera is able to focus automatically with extreme accuracy, even in lighting measuring just −2 EV (ISO 100, 20°C), roughly equivalent to moonlight. What's more, the center focus point (cross-type) supports autofocusing with lenses with a maximum aperture of f/8. This allows users to enjoy ultra high-speed AF shooting with a compact and lightweight system when a telephoto NIKKOR lens with a maximum aperture of f/4 and a teleconverter (2x) are used.
> ...


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Lawrence said:


> Link for the article
> 
> You'd have thought that they'd be introducing the D7200 by now,
> A D7100 seems like a backwards issue,
> ...


With the D7000 slowly being discontinued and the one I always wanted to get, might be a good time to get it or is it not?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

That's always the question with camera bodies... is last year's model good enough for you? Only you can answer that. If it's a yes, you will probably find some good deals.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

JCCanuck said:


> With the D7000 slowly being discontinued and the one I always wanted to get, might be a good time to get it or is it not?


They are coming down in price, Last I checked you could get one for $829.
It's tempting to buy a D7000 for sure.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Lawrence said:


> They are coming down in price, Last I checked you could get one for $829.
> It's tempting to buy a D7000 for sure.


Heh heh! Just got a new 27" iMac don't know if my wife is listening but that's a good price already. I assume that's body only right? The D7000 got great reviews unless I miss something and it's not as bulky as the higher end Nikons. Great for outdoors!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

JCCanuck said:


> Heh heh! Just got a new 27" iMac don't know if my wife is listening but that's a good price already. I assume that's body only right? The D7000 got great reviews unless I miss something and it's not as bulky as the higher end Nikons. Great for outdoors!


Yeah, It was either Aden camera or Henry's I saw it for $829. body only
If I could, I'd go out and an buy it today, But I can't. I can't justify buying it right now.

Maybe when I get my income tax return


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Nikon D7100 - First look





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Nikon D7100 preview





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Nikon D7100 vs Nikon D600





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I hope the high ISO performance is much improved. The D7000 is quite poor above 1000. 

The AF points and updated system are a very welcomed change.


----------



## forbidden_hero (May 21, 2005)

I was pretty happy with the D7000 up to about ISO 1600. The D7100 is a HUGE step up from the D7000 with more resolution and better AF system. Best Nikon DX camera to date


----------

